# Neji the Russian Blue



## AshwinR

Some moving pictures of my RB who is with me a month now:





Also made a video about his first week:


----------



## AshwinR

He skipped his mommy's class about decent posture...


----------



## AshwinR

Sleeping funny:


----------



## AshwinR

We have a heat wave here, but he seems to be coping well.


----------



## AshwinR

Still in love with my little guy. Sometimes he's a bit cheeky, but that's fine


----------



## Mrs Brown

Is it just a matter of time before you get a second cat? One is rarely enough in my experience. Your beautiful kitten is so playful and you have given him such a playground of adventure!!!! It is obvious you have fallen in love. :Cat


----------



## AshwinR

Mrs Brown said:


> Is it just a matter of time before you get a second cat? One is rarely enough in my experience. Your beautiful kitten is so playful and you have given him such a playground of adventure!!!! It is obvious you have fallen in love. :Cat


Thank you! I;m contemplating getting him a friend, but not when he's still a kitten. I'm not sure I cna handle 2 kittens energy.


----------



## AshwinR

Surviving a Heat wave with my Russian Blue.


----------



## AshwinR

Still going strong.
[media]


----------



## AshwinR

A week after his neutering:


Also shot some footage of him going to the vet, coming back and the aftermath.


----------



## AshwinR

Got him a new cat bed:


----------



## white_shadow

.
The following is from a study conducted in *1987*..........._33 years ago_:
High-rise syndrome was diagnosed in 132 cats over a 5-month period. The mean age of the cats was 2.7 years. Ninety percent of the cats had some form of thoracic trauma. Of these, 68% had pulmonary contusions and 63% had pneumothorax. Abnormal respiratory patterns were evident clinically in 55%. Other common clinical findings included facial trauma (57%), limb fractures (39%), shock (24%), traumatic luxations (18%), hard palate fractures (17%), hypothermia (17%), and dental fractures (17%). Emergency (life-sustaining) treatment, primarily because of thoracic trauma and shock, was required in 37% of the cats......
*pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov*​Googling this: "highrise syndrome in cats" _should_ provide the empirical evidence which _should _ensure this little one's safety......_in the apparent absence of common and more natural prevention._
.


----------



## AshwinR

white_shadow said:


> .
> The following is from a study conducted in *1987*..........._33 years ago_:
> High-rise syndrome was diagnosed in 132 cats over a 5-month period. The mean age of the cats was 2.7 years. Ninety percent of the cats had some form of thoracic trauma. Of these, 68% had pulmonary contusions and 63% had pneumothorax. Abnormal respiratory patterns were evident clinically in 55%. Other common clinical findings included facial trauma (57%), limb fractures (39%), shock (24%), traumatic luxations (18%), hard palate fractures (17%), hypothermia (17%), and dental fractures (17%). Emergency (life-sustaining) treatment, primarily because of thoracic trauma and shock, was required in 37% of the cats......
> *pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov*​Googling this: "highrise syndrome in cats" _should_ provide the empirical evidence which _should _ensure this little one's safety......_in the apparent absence of common and more natural prevention._
> .


I keep a watchful eye out when he's out on The balcony. Unfortunately I cannot put up a screen as I live in the city centre and there are rules on change the facade or your house. In this case it is not allowed.


----------



## ForestWomble

I love watching your videos and you clearly adore him, but I must say I felt rather scared when he was walking on the ledge on the balcony. :Nailbiting


----------



## AshwinR

ForestWomble said:


> I love watching your videos and you clearly adore him, but I must say I felt rather scared when he was walking on the ledge on the balcony. :Nailbiting


Yes I was expecting this, but unfortunately I live in the city center (as you could see) and in my contract it is stated that I cannot change the facade as this would "destroy" the look of the building. So I'm bound to what I can do. I do watch him more now, so he won't get up the rails. I might have to place the anti climb strips on the whole balcony rail, because he doesn't like jumping on it. He finds a spot where there are no strips and jumps up there. I need to buy more.


----------



## white_shadow

.








.


----------



## AshwinR

Got him a litter robot


----------



## AshwinR

Diwali with my Russian Blue:


----------



## ForestWomble

Loving your videos as always. 
That new toy looks great fun


----------



## AshwinR

ForestWomble said:


> Loving your videos as always.
> That new toy looks great fun


He definitly loves it. I gives him something to chase.


----------



## AshwinR

Our latest video:


----------



## AshwinR

Merry Christmas fellow cat lovers!


----------



## AshwinR

Lockdown and Boredom with my Russian Blue


----------



## pennycat

So cute!


----------



## AshwinR

pennycat said:


> So cute!


Thank You!


----------



## AshwinR

A day in the life of me and my Russian Blue Cat:


----------



## AshwinR

Our latest VLOG


----------



## AshwinR

Made a cat vs laser compilation. What is your cat's favorite toy?


----------

